# absolutte six



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i take it you are still posting these out as i haven't received mine yet?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

caney said:


> i take it you are still posting these out as i haven't received mine yet?


Steve

Have you changed address?

We have sent them all out :? Could be the bloody PO :x

Check your address details, etc on your account http://shop.ttoc.co.uk and if it's correct, we'll send another out straight away!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

We do them all at once Steve - one night of stuffing envelopes is enough. We didn't use Slough to post them and delivery seems to have been pretty good this time, so if yours has gone astray, look at your postie to see if he is driving a TT ;-)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

yes mate,my details are correct so could you send me another one please?


----------

